# Polymer clay mouthpiece



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2019)

Has any one used polymer clay to make a mouthpiece for there blow gun.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure. But it would be sweet to try!


----------

